# [WTB] Need some help. again.



## paybackdaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Narrowed down the list from the last one. I have decided to go Intel. I am still unsure as to what GPU. Also as to which processor.

- SILVERSTONE TJ09-BW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail [$294.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163073
Decided on this case as it saved me about $40.
- ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard - Retail [$209.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131297
- Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G9600ELK - Retail [$84.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220241
- XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail [$36.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80580Q9300 - Retail [$269.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043
or
- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail [$189.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

- DIAMOND Viper 3870PE4512SB Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit GDDR4 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail [2 x $164.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103050
or
- MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail [$209.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325

The Reason I added in the 8800GTS is because I am planning on a 4xxx series upgrade later on when the prices drop. However I need something to get me through. I was wondering if the 2 3870's in Cross-fire would be worth the extra $100 compared to the 1 8800GTS. Either way the price is a little under my budget.

Edited: Sometime today due to the narrowing down of choices. =D


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2008)

here's my suggestion. If you need to save alittle, go with a e8400 c2d or a 9800gtx

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9831128

BTW, don't dump over $300 into a case when you only have $1200 to spend. The case only makes it look good, it don't make it faster. Get the system up to the speeds first, then worry about the case.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2008)

here's a suggestion if you got to have a REALLY nice case though, or you can use your case you picked out(this one has enough money left for it)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=11910227


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you for the suggestion. I know my budget is compromised based on the price of the case, however, I am sick of my components overheating. Also, I just got done watching this review on the ESA edition of this case. It has every feature of this case, it just doesn't have ESA [which I don't even have any ESA compents]. It is an amazing case.

Here is the link to the case review on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0dzP3zaaqg&feature=user


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Payback, just a suggestion but you may want to look into P45 for your Intel/ATI build.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Not looking to upgrade to DDR3 yet though. I don't like the current prices...even though they are $50 [at the least], I just don't feel the price ratio is right...anways, my budget makes it hard to squeeze by that extra $50....


----------



## suraswami (Jun 17, 2008)

Just like Barbaric mentioned choose a decent one, CoolerMaster makes really good cases.  Good airflow.  You will be happy with that.  Don't spend $300 just for a case, you might as well throw in a beer party for the money saved and show off ur new rig too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119152

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

Or you can pick up some nice Antec or Thermaltake case too.

my 2 cents.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Not looking to upgrade to DDR3 yet though. I don't like the current prices...even though they are $50 [at the least], I just don't feel the price ratio is right...anways, my budget makes it hard to squeeze by that extra $50....



Who said anything bout going ddr3  ......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128344


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Welp...that could be the reason right there. My search filters were set to MSI only. =D...Anyways. I'll have to look at those. Thanks.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Just like Barbaric mentioned choose a decent one, CoolerMaster makes really good cases.  Good airflow.  You will be happy with that.  Don't spend $300 just for a case, you might as well throw in a beer party for the money saved and show off ur new rig too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119152
> 
> ...



Yes. I have looked at all those brands. The antec 900 and 1200 are hideous. The Thermaltake has way too much plastic, and the Cooler masters...I don't know. They just don't have the look as the Silverstone one does. Watch that Review. I feel it is worth the $329 they are asking. I have gone through two cases already. And I want this one to last at least 10 years. Silverstone is a reputable company with great cooling features...I think I am just hard headed because I don't feel like spending $300 on a case, but nothing has its look and feel...except the Zalman case...but that is $50 more. =/


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2008)

Again payback, you want a case that looks good? Have a local Best Buy around you? 

See if you can get a $50 RocketFish, they have very close to the same layout and all aluminum as the Silverstone. Only differences are is that I can tell via pictures is the HDD cage layout and no windows.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 17, 2008)

"And I want this one to last at least 10 years" - you don't get bored with one case?  I easily.  More than one year staring at the same case nah.

Silverstone makes some good quality cases.  you should be happy with that.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok. I have considered JR's point on the P45. Looked up some mobos and this is what I came up with.

- SILVERSTONE TJ09-BW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail [$294.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163073
Decided on this case as it saved me about $40.
- ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775 Intel P45 Intel Motherboard - Retail [$209.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131297
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80580Q9300 - Retail [$269.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043
- Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G9600ELK - Retail [$84.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220241
- XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail [$36.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

- DIAMOND Viper 3870PE4512SB Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit GDDR4 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail [2 x $164.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103050
or
- MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail [$209.99]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325

The Reason I added in the 8800GTS is because I am planning on a 4xxx series upgrade later on when the prices drop. However I need something to get me through. I was wondering if the 2 3870's in Cross-fire would be worth the extra $100 compared to the 1 8800GTS. Either way the price is a little under my budget.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2008)

If your waiting for HD4k, why not get a cheap 2600xt/8600GT/HD3650 for the moment? It would push $100 extra for the HD4k, which is pretty much the difference between an HD4850 and an HD4870 going by rumored suggested retail of them.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Well. I am talking like about a year. I don't buy things when they first come out. I wait and see how others like them in the long term. That way I am not stuck with a crappy product or one that price to performance ratio is out of whack. I waited about 2 years after the 8800GTS G80's came out before actually getting one. So this would be about a 1 year/1 1/2 year wait...so something a little beefier then those cards. I can always sell them as well when I am getting the 4xxx card.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with JR, save the $ now if you plan on getting the 4k series when they come out.

Edit: Didn't see you were going to wait at least a year till you bought an HD4k, so then I would say go for crossfired 3870s and I think they would beat a single 8800GTS.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmk, 9600GT/8800GT/HD3870, all awesome cards. Wanna save a few bucks? Dual HD3850's.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Got any suggestions on card manufacturers? such as visiontek...etc.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmk, 9600GT/8800GT/HD3870, all awesome cards. Wanna save a few bucks? Dual HD3850's.



If you do dual HD 3850's, there is a guide on here explaining how to get them to do similar performance (if not the same) as a 3870.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 17, 2008)

Visiontek, HIS, Sapphire. 

PS: In that order .....


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright. I'll go check them out. Thanks for all of your help....and patience.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok. I got a CPU question now as well. I am not an active gamer. Don't get me wrong, I am an active Lan partier. Just in my free time I don't really do much gaming other then the occasional pick up game of COD4 or CS 1.6 etc. etc.. I was wondering if I should get the Q9300 for future-proofing [slight future-proofing]. I do dabble in video encoding and other tasks of the like. Or should I go with the E8400? They are great overclockers...which I don't do much of...and they are better for gaming. Any recommendations? others will be reviewed as well.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Q9300 or E8400?
I gotta go to bed. Lol. work at 11am. I'll check back in the morning. Thanks guys.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait for nehalem for the quad, for now a dualie will do ya.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Throwing the Q9450 into the ring...it isn't that much more the the added 6mb of cache and the little GHz increase.
I really need to go to bed.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2008)

I think the e8400 will do you better than a q9300, but I think the q9450 would be the best choice out of the three CPUs


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 17, 2008)

E8400 all the way.

And my roomate has the RC690 case. It is dam nice. It does collect dust easy, and, bit is steller. And you can get a window for it if you want. 

Here is some advice:

BUY FANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The stock ones are crap. Some good Thermaltakes or Antecs are nice if you want lights, otherwise, I'd look to the quiet ones. I can't recommend those since I have none. Antecs are nice because they are decently quiet and have a 3-way switch. So no fan controller needed.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 17, 2008)

Buy a Q6700. You won't regret.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright. Still looking on the processor. this has to be the hardest build....lol. I have found everything I want...except the most important part [imo]. I really like the Q9450. I'll go over budget with it...i'm sure I can scrounge some cash elsewhere. Also, I am looking at the Samsung F1. How is the performance on those? Any better performance on another HDD? [that won't break the bank too much...like around $120 at the most]


----------

